# Problems building ffmpeg on 9.0 amd64 (probably i386 too)



## foo_daemon (Feb 10, 2012)

Greetings,

I did a *portsnap fetch update* last night and was building x11/kde4 etc from scratch, but noticed it had a build failure on multimedia/ffmpeg this morning. I re-updated ports again at 14:59 UTC today, but still the failure occurred.  ffmpeg was seeing that the depended version of multimedia/x264 was not installed, and kept trying to install x264, but this failed because it was already installed!

Well, turns out that ffmpeg is expecting version 119 of x264 that isn't even in ports yet.

/usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg/Makefile

```
# x264
.if !defined(WITHOUT_X264)
LIB_DEPENDS+=  x264.[B]119[/B]:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/x264
```

/usr/ports/multimedia/x264/Makefile

```
X264_BUILD=     116
X264_REV=       2076
X264_SNAP=      20111009
```

I also checked out multimedia/x264-devel, but even that version wasn't "new" enough:

/usr/ports/multimedia/x264-devel/Makefile

```
X264_BUILD=     118
X264_REV=       2085
X264_SNAPSHOT=  20111009
```

I managed to work around this problem by just making the following change: 

/usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg/Makefile


```
# x264
.if !defined(WITHOUT_X264)
LIB_DEPENDS+=  x264.[B]116[/B]:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/x264
```

Then ffmpeg (and subsequently kdelibs4) compiled and installed like normal.

I will send an email to the ffmpeg maintainer, but thought somebody might find this useful in the meantime.


----------



## foo_daemon (Feb 10, 2012)

Update: Hmm, looking at freshports, it seems like x264 is _supposed_ to be at version 119. Looking at mine, though, the Makefile hasn't been updated since October:


```
ls -tla /usr/ports/multimedia/x264
total 26
drwxr-xr-x    4 root  wheel   512 Feb 10 08:19 .
drwxr-xr-x  391 root  wheel  8704 Feb  9 22:43 ..
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel   512 Feb  9 14:57 CVS
drwxr-xr-x    3 root  wheel   512 Feb  9 14:57 files
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   323 [B]Oct 10 14:08 distinfo[/B]
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel  3846 [B]Oct 10 03:04 Makefile[/B]
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   131 Dec 12  2010 pkg-plist
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   448 Jan 25  2005 pkg-descr
```

So maybe my ports repository was just messed up.


----------

